# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Perubalsem-allergie

## Martine

Als diëtiste ben ik in aanraking gekomen met iemand die een Perubalsem-allergie heeft. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee of een behandeling voor?

----------

van peru balsum is bekend dat het sterke allergische reactie kan geven.
de enige methode is dan ook het product vermijden
bij ernstige huidreacties is het verstandig om een bezoek te brengen aan de huisarts die een milde hydrocortison creme kan voorschrijven waardoor de reactie snel verdwijnt

----------


## gast

zelf heb ik ook Perubalsem-allergie en heb van mijn huisarts volgend documentje gekregen
"u bent overgevoelig voor de bovenvermelde stof. Ter bevordering van uw genezing en om te voorkomen dat het eczeem weer optreedt ontvangt u hierbij informatie over het gebruik en voorkomen van deze stof zodat u verdachte stoffen kunt vermijden. Met nadruk moet worden gezegd dat deze lijst dient als leidraad, het is onmogelijk om alle mogelijkheden aan te geven temeer daar deze steeds kunnen wisselen.
algemeen:
Perubalsem wordt verkregen uit de nasmeulende stammen van de boomsoort Muroxylon balsamum var. pereira die in Centraal- en Zuid-Amerika groeit. Het bevat talrijke verschillende verbindingen die tot nu toe nog niet allemaal zijn gedefinieerd. De voornaamste componenten zijn benzylesters van benzoëzuur en kaneelzuur. Dezelfde of chemisch nauw gerelateerde allergenen maken deel uit van andere balsems en etherische oliën. Daarom moet een reactie op Perubalsem worden beschouwd als een indicatie-reactie voor contactallergieën voor een aantal kruiden en geuren.
gebruik en voorkomen:
-als bestanddeel in talrijke lokale medicamenten voor uitwendig gebruik, in het bijzonder voor de behandeling van eczeem aan het onderbeen, aambeien, winterhanden en voeten, brandwonden, schurft
-als geurstof in cosmetica zoals toiletzeep, haarlotions, lippenstift, scheerlotion, tandpasta, aftershaves
-in tabak
-in de tandheelkunde, bijv. als een aromatische substantie in vullingen en vloeistoffen
-in olieverf
groepsverwante stoffen:
Patiënten die positief reageren op perubalsem kunnen ook reageren op colofonium, benzoëzuur, propolis, kaneelzuur, benzoïne, geurstoffen, tolubalsem, houtteer, terpentijn, storax, alpha-pineen en dipenteen "
Zelf gebruik ik zoveel mogelijk dezelfde merken waarvan ik weet dat ik er tegen kan. Bij gebruik van een nieuw product of een ander merk let ik wel op mogelijk sneloptredende symptomen zoals plotse vermoeidheid van de oogspieren, prikkelingen op de tong, jeuk, niezen. Bij eventueel optreden van een van deze symptomen weet ik dat ik moet opletten en eventueel zelfs onmiddelijkstoppen met dit product of merk zodat de uitlokkende factor zich niet verder kan opstapelen in het lichaam.
Ik hoop dat je iets kan doen met deze tekst.

----------


## Net

Ik ben er zojuist achtergekomen dat ik niet tegen uierzalf kan. Tegen alergisch reacties smeerde ik dit altijd flink. Leek beter dan hormoonzalf..
Nu heb ik begrepen dat hier ook perubalsem inzit..?

----------


## nelleke

Ik heb sinds een jaar last van mijn allergie voor perubalsem. Het schijnt zich te uiten na je puberteit. (Ik ben 21jaar) 
De dermatoloog gaf me een folder mee en daar kon ik het mee doen. Ze zei ook dat ik een s.eczeem heb, wat dus met elkaar te maken heeft. Heeft iedereen dat? Het uit zich bij mij vooral op mijn hoofd? (hoofdschilfers, pus, nattig, haaruitval) Ook ben ik erachter gekomen dat het zich uit in de zomer.
Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het zich uit bij anderen, om te vergelijken. Hoop dat iemand me iets kan vertellen, want ik weet er nog zo weinig over en ik weet niet goed wat ik er mee moet. (behalve zalfjes die ik heb)

Bedankt&#33;&#33;

----------


## Guest

beste, in vele verzorgingsproducten zit benzoaat of benzeen en voor deze producten pas je best op omdat deze de allergie of overgevoeligheid kunnen uitlokken. Bijv. haarshampoo, douchegel, zeep, daarom best naar ingrediëntenlijst kijken en opletten voor de snel optredende symptomen zoals beschreven in een van de vorige artikels

----------


## stiekske

hoi, 
ik heb zelf ook perubalsem. 
t is een plantaardige stof die owrd verkregen uit de boomsoort myroxylon balsamum van pereirae, die centraal in amerika groeit, vooral in el salvador de naam perubalsem heeft zijn oorsprong in de geschiedenis: el salvador was vroeger een kolonie van peru. het bevat talrijke verbindingen die tot nu toe nog niet allemaal zijn geindentificeerd. de voornaamste componenten zijn benzoezuur, kaneelzuur en afgeleiden daarvan. dezelfde of chemisch nauw verwante stoffen maken ook deel uit van andere balsems (bv colofonium, tolubalsem), van etherische olien (plantaardige stoffen die als parfumbestanddelen en geur- spmaakstoffen gebruikt worden), en van kruiden zoals kaneel, kruidnagel en nootmuskaat.

ik heb een aantal stoffen/producten die ik moet vermijden:
-de schillen van citrusvruchten: sinaasappel, manderijn, citroen, grapefruit
-gebak, cake, koekjes, kauwgom, snoepgoed
-gearomatiseerde thee (bv kaneelthee), tabak, koffie
-hoestdrankjes
-eugenol (word wel eens gebruikt door de tandarts)
-ijs, cola en andere frisdranken
-kruiden: kaneel, kruidnagel, nootmuskaat, vanille, kerrie, en producten met deze kruiden zoals: ketchup, chilisaus, zure haring, pate, leverpastei, vermouth, gekruide dranken
-wijn en likuren

ook moet ik neutral waspoeder gebruiken omdat ik voor ariel en robijn allergies ben omdat deze grondstof er ook in zit.

----------


## sandy

hallo
Ik heb dus sinds gistere te horen gekregen dat ik een allergie peru balsem heb.
voor mij dus heel nieuw,ik liep al sinds februari met blaasje een bultjes rond mn neus en mond..soms veel ,soms weinig.
IK moet nu zelf gaan onderzoeken.als ik zie waar t allemaal in zit..mag ik bijna niks meer.suces iedereen.en ik hoop dat we elkaar kennen helpen..echt heel vreems dat dat ineens zo kan komen,hoop dat t ook zo ineens weg kan gaan!!!!

----------


## sandy

> hallo
> Ik heb dus sinds gistere te horen gekregen dat ik een allergie peru balsem heb.
> voor mij dus heel nieuw,ik liep al sinds februari met blaasje een bultjes rond mn neus en mond..soms veel ,soms weinig. 
> IK moet nu zelf gaan onderzoeken.als ik zie waar t allemaal in zit..mag ik bijna niks meer.sucses iedereen.en ik hoop dat we elkaar kennen helpen..echt heel vreemd dat dat ineens zo kan komen,hoop dat t ook zo ineens weg kan gaan!!!!


 :EEK!:

----------


## Tazaa

Ik heb dit ook al een aantal jaren, samen met een nikkelallergie, latex/rubber allergie en zuivelintolerantie en diverse Enummers waaronder heel heftig op de E 621 etc. zit in soepjes, vleesproducten, potjes, zakjes en blikjes.
Dus bijna alles wat je elke dag tegenkomt. Ik kan het aardig onder controle houden door zo veel mogelijk met werk of huishouden handschoenen ( katoen ) te dragen, en zo natuurlijk mogelijke lichaamsverzorging te gebruiken, en zo puur mogelijk te eten, wat helpt is ook vaak schillen van vruchten en groenten halen bijv.
het vervelende van een allergie is dat als het er eenmaal is nooit meer weggaat, misschien als je heel oud bent dan wel, maar ja dat willen we nog even niet hihi
rust is een hele belangrijke factor, maar ook een hele moeilijke,
als je werkt en ook vrouw bent.
Ik zou graag willen weten wat de oorzaken kunnen zijn, bijv door dat onze fabrikanten van die fijne stofjes in onze voeding/producten doen,
waarom hadden vroeger niet zoveel mensen last van dit soort dingen,
en wie heeft een goede tip voor recepten en winkels waar je natuurlijke huidverzorging ed kan kopen?

groetjes Tazaa

----------


## liliane

Een vraagje voor Stiekske. 
Ik ben ook allergisch aan Perubalsem (eveneens Fragrance en Propolis). De wasproducten zijn grote boosdoeners bij mij. Wat bedoel je met "neutrale producten". Kan je mij enkele merken geven, want ik heb al van alles gekocht en moet telkens het product na één wasbeurt aan de kant zetten wegens allergische reacties in en rond de ogen. 
Hopelijk vlug een antwoord en misschien kunnen we met onze tips en ervaringen elkaars probleem wat verzachten. 
Groetjes,

Liliane

----------


## snipper

Hoi Liliane,

Ik ben dan wel niet Stiekske, maar ik heb toch een tip voor je.
Een vriendin van mij gebruikt altijd Neutral voor de was vanwege haar eczeem. Zij heeft hier baat bij omdat er geen parfum en kleurstoffen ed in zitten. Ik ben geen expert op het gebied van perubalsem, maar misschien is dit wasmiddel ook wat voor jou. Is gewoon te koop bij de supermarkt.

Groetjes

----------


## beauty

Hey,

Ik heb net zoals jullie te horen gekregen dat ik de allergie balsem van Peru heb.
kan iemand me een lijst geven van welke natuurlijke produkten men mag gebruiken en waar men deze kan vinden.

groeten
beauty

----------


## Ladycatjuhh

Hallo ik ben Ladycatjuhh(Dolly)

Ik heb al bijna 20 jaar last van deze allergie samen met een nikkel en kobalt allergie,
Ik heb na een hele poos mezelf voorgenomen dat ik deze allergie niet mijn leven zou laten beinvloeden want wees eerlijk als je dat doet heb je toch geen leven meer... Er is zoveel wat je niet mag eten, gebruiken. Er zijn zoveel dingen die je in je dagelijks leven tegenkomt waar ofwel perubalsum in zit of nikkel. Natuurlijk heb ik de nodige voorzorgsmaatregelen getroffen.

*Zo heb ik mijn pannenset vervangen voor een emaille want in de meeste zit nikkel en dit trekt dan in het voedsel vooral als je soep laat trekken.
*In het begin van mijn Nikkelallergie had ik ook bestek met plastic handvaten (nu niet meer inmiddels)
*Plastice borstel en kam
* opletten met speltjes en elastiekjes voor in je haar
* Gouden sieraden ( want in de meeste zilveren sieraden en zelfs in witgoud zit nikkel)
dus ook waarvan ze zeiden het is chirurgisch staal kon ik niet dragen want ook daar zit wat nikkel in
* en wat denk je van de vullingen van je tandarts en van muntgeld?

En wat betreft de perubalsumallergie betreft pffffff Ik zoek nog steeds van alles uit maar 

Het is inderdaad zo over alle middelen wat ze hierboven beschrijven. Overal waar parfum in zit of kruiden of sommige medicijnen,schil van sitrusvruchten Het werd mij allemaal verboden door de huid specialist en het heeft me de nodige baantjes gekost omdat ik wel met een of ander artikel werkte waar het inzat en werd ik netjes door de werkgever op non actief gesteld na een medische keuring.

Na verloop van tijd vond ik het allemaal ondraagelijk en had nergens geen zin meer in..en besloot vanaf toen nergens meer op te letten en gewoon kopen wat ik leuk en lekker vond....En ik moet je vertellen er zijn vele dingen waar ik nu weer wel tegen kan...geloof het of niet
Je komt er nooit vanaf maar.....er zijn spullen waar je op een gegeven moment wel weer tegen kunt...Ik gebruik weer make-up, gebruik weer geparfurmeerde wasmiddelenen zoals : omo, Dixan, Robijn wasverzachter
: Schampo; merk van de lidell ook de creme spoeling, head and shoulder,sommige
van dove niet alle,
Ik rook en drink weer een lekker bakkie koffie
en zo zijn er meerder producten die ik na verloop van tijd weer kan verdragen dus *verlies niet de moed en blijf proberen......*
Alleen de kruiden en de sitrusvruchtenschillen kan ik nog steeds niet verdragen maar als 
dat alles is ik geniet weer van vele dingen en misschien is dat ook voor jullie weggelegd want ik had de allergie in ernstige mate nu in lichte mate dus je lichaam kan zich aanpassen *houd moed* 

Vriendelijke groetjes Dolly

----------


## Tazaa

ben zeker met je eens dat je door luchtiger met de dingen om te gaan ook een hoop ontlast in je lijf waardoor het er beter op kan reageren?
ik ben ook makkelijker geworden omdat het simpelweg niet te doen is, om ernaar te leven, ik weet inmiddels ook best aardig wat ik wel en niet moet doen en wat er tegen te doen als mijn handen weer beginnen te jeuken...
neutrale vaseline parafine van de apotheek, legt de boel stil en dan is het na een paar dagen weer weg

----------


## sarahdeb

> Een vraagje voor Stiekske. 
> Ik ben ook allergisch aan Perubalsem (eveneens Fragrance en Propolis). De wasproducten zijn grote boosdoeners bij mij. Wat bedoel je met "neutrale producten". Kan je mij enkele merken geven, want ik heb al van alles gekocht en moet telkens het product na één wasbeurt aan de kant zetten wegens allergische reacties in en rond de ogen. 
> Hopelijk vlug een antwoord en misschien kunnen we met onze tips en ervaringen elkaars probleem wat verzachten. 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Liliane


beste liliane,

Neutral is een merk! Er bestaat waspoeder, deo, haargel, douchegel, shampoo! het is te koop in kruidvat. VOor de waspoeder moet je naar nederland. het is de moeite waard!

----------


## sarahdeb

> 


ik heb sinds 1.5jaar ook een perubalsemallergie! soms sta ik nog met de tranen in de ogen in de winkel als ik merk dat ik iets niet mag eten of gebruiken. Ik kan je wel zeggen: vermijd alles wat niet mag en je voelt je veel beter! het is de moeite waard om door te zetten! 
Na een paar weken mis je de producten al veel minder!! 
Enkel op reis vind ik het nog erg moeilijk!

----------


## sarahdeb

kent er iemand een goed alternatief voor chocolade en choco, buiten carobella ? in carobella zit er vanille!

kent er iemand een goede zonnecréme??

----------


## stiekske

> Een vraagje voor Stiekske. 
> Ik ben ook allergisch aan Perubalsem (eveneens Fragrance en Propolis). De wasproducten zijn grote boosdoeners bij mij. Wat bedoel je met "neutrale producten". Kan je mij enkele merken geven, want ik heb al van alles gekocht en moet telkens het product na één wasbeurt aan de kant zetten wegens allergische reacties in en rond de ogen. 
> Hopelijk vlug een antwoord en misschien kunnen we met onze tips en ervaringen elkaars probleem wat verzachten. 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Liliane


kom per toeval weer op dit forum.
late reactie maarja beter laat dan nooit, andere mensen kunne dr ook iets aan hebben  :Smile: 

ik gebruik de spullen van clinique (alleen verkijgbaar bij de betere drogist en ici paris) verder zijn de producten van eucerin echt een aanrader, de eucerin pH5 douche olie, eucerin 3% urea bodylotion.. verkijgbaar bij de appotheek  :Smile:

----------


## sarahdeb

> Hoi Liliane,
> 
> Ik ben dan wel niet Stiekske, maar ik heb toch een tip voor je.
> Een vriendin van mij gebruikt altijd Neutral voor de was vanwege haar eczeem. Zij heeft hier baat bij omdat er geen parfum en kleurstoffen ed in zitten. Ik ben geen expert op het gebied van perubalsem, maar misschien is dit wasmiddel ook wat voor jou. Is gewoon te koop bij de supermarkt.
> 
> Groetjes


beste,

Ik ben ook allergisch aan perubalsem. Sinds ik was met neutral is het veel beter. Er bestaat ook shampoo, zeep, scheerschuim,gel, afwasmiddel van.
In belgie kan je de meeste dingen krijgen in het kruidvat.
gr,
Sarah

----------


## pjer

allergie voor perubalsum:
één van mijn klachten was eczeem in mijn gezicht;
na lang uitzoeken bleek de boosdoener: kruidenzakjes van honig voor pasta's
mijn eczeem is volledig verdwenen door het schrappen van allerlei kruidenmixen
af en toe komt er nog wel eens een plekje opzetten door het eten van chips met kruiden
ook wordt ik misselijk van allerlei kruiden

----------


## Bianca170865

Hallo allemaal,

Ik weet sinds gisteren dat ik een perubalsem en fragrance mix 1 allergie heb. Maar heeft iemand hier ervaring mee ik gebruik al produkten zonder parfum?
Maar waar moet ik nu speciaal opletten?

Dank jullie wel,
Bianca

----------


## bianca170865

Hallo allemaal,

Ik weet sinds gisteren dat ik een perubalsem en fragrance mix 1 allergie heb. Maar heeft iemand hier ervaring mee ik gebruik al produkten zonder parfum?
Maar waar moet ik nu speciaal opletten?

Dank jullie wel,
Bianca

----------

